# Suggestion on this router



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey All,

For part of my Christmas bonus I got a $100 gift card to Homehardware. I would really like to get a my first quality (bought a cheap refurb ryobi circular saw that I don't count lol) power tool for wood working. Table saws and mitre saws seem to be out of my price range as I am not looking to add any more than max $100 on top of the gift card to get something. 

What about this router? I know its a Skil which generally isn't the best quality out there but I do like that it is a combo router (which allows me to practice with both types) it seems to have more than enough power at 2.25HP to do anything I want and the price is in my range. 

What are your opinions? Please don't say get a high end makita or freud or anything like that because yes I would if I could but theres no way I can afford one.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I started out with that set a few years ago. Its not bad, it has all of the new features and had plenty of power. I did not really care for the height adjustment but thats just me.

I didnt see what that site was selling it for but if you can get it for around $100 it would be a fine first set IMHO.


Jon


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I looked on their site and didn't see anything better for under 200....geez stuff is pricey up there.


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

Check out lowes for their dewalt compact router kit (plunge included) its on sale for 176.00 till march 31 st. I had an 10 % discount coupon also, so picked it up for 156.00.


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

It looks like that Skil has the basic features you'll want, it takes 1/2" collets, it has variable speed, and presumably enough power. I think it will be fine.

Keep in mind you'll need some bits for it. I think the bits are at least as important as the router, as they are really the only thing that touches the wood. I've gotten some decent small kits at Harbor Freight, though there are also plenty of sellers on ebay.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Guys 

After reading reviews on that product and looking for other routers in that range, I think I may go for that router. I appreciate everyone's input. RJweb I am not sure if you are in the states but the Canadian Lowes site didn't have any dewalts under $250 plus I can't use the gift card there (which is the only reason I am getting a router or else I can't afford more than $50 for any tool right now). 

I will let you know how things are once I test it out when I get it


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

I recall looking at a Skil router package a while ago at Lowes- not sure if it's the same as the one you're thinking of, but I wasn't impressed by the quality- IIRC, as Chamfer said, the height adjustment isn't great.

I suggest you look at the Craftsman 27683 or 27680 packages. I think they're the best value for your buck (or loonie), and much better than the Skil. The designs of the two C'mans are virtually identical to Bosch (without the wood handles)- not sure if they come from same plant, or a knockoff). In any case, well designed. For some reason, in the States the lower powered 27683 recently has a higher price than the 27680; not too long ago it sold for ~$110US; now $213  If that's also the case in Canada, of the two I'd opt for the cheaper but more powerful 27680.

BTW, don't get too hung up about the power- 1.75 to 2 hp is all you need for most routing needs. Instead, look at the quality of build.

Good luck!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys...he's got a gift card so he has to buy it at that store. End of story...also when I was in Canada at the sears a year or two back they had totally different models than we did in the us...and not for the good way.


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

One thing that maybe an option is to pickup a used tool maybe locally or perhaps on ebay. I puchased a porter cable router from a pawn shop that sold on ebay and saved almost $100 off of new price and it works really good!


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Look into the Bosch 1617EVSPK, it too is a 2.25Hp router with fixed and plunge bases and a 1st class act. :thumbsup:


----------

